# Got My TT Teenagers Dream !



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

Hello to all... Grabbed myself a TT Mk 1 (180) at the weekend would of gone 225 but as im only 19, insurance was a bit much 

Admired these things for years as when they were first released i was only 9 . So I decided now was the time to purchase one as i had the money there to get myself a pretty smart little motor. After weeks of reading the thousands of threads and information provided by you guys on here it could only be a TT for me. So a 3 hour drive south i picked my TT up on sunday. Couldnt be more pleased with this thing. My previous car was a 1.6 Astra sport hatch the new shape model. So as you can imagine driving a TT for the first time was an experience i will never forget.

Really impressed with the car that i finally did put my money to.

Its a 2003 180 Quattro
Charcoal Grey with full red leather 8) 
Upgraded 19" Alloys 
Spoiler 
45k on the clock 
6 speed GB
& all the other usuals...

So really really impressed with her

Pics are from the advert i picked her up on so are a bit poor but i will be posting more just as soon as i have time to get my hands on it and really do some detailing.

Basically have a list a mile long with the mods and upgrades i have planned so hopefully progress will come within the next few weeks and ill keep posts up on here.

First of all alloys need a bit of a refurb as the last owner was supposedly a bird :?: :roll: 
Booked in for next week at Romax (Full refurb & powder coat) Might keep them silver or go for a powder black effect with them, any suggestions wouldnt go a miss ???

So Hello All ...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome if you are using Romax you cannot be far from me I am in Hartlepool  
Have a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome, wish i had a car like that when i was 19. 8)


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

welcome to the TTF

how about black spokes and keep the polished rim? - just a thought


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

